# ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL?



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

I have used ATE for a long time on other vehicles. I know it is the same as the ATE Gold just blue so that it can easily be changed (for seeing better).
Now VW tells me that the ATE super blue is bad for my 00 Jetta VR6 with ABS/ASR system.
I tend not to think this is true but can someone point me in the right direction? 
Should I stick with OEM. or Pentosyn?
The reason I use it is I live in AZ where summers are butal. I don't race or any of that. I know OEM for normal driving is most likely good enough.
Anyone with some real evidence that this stuff is BAD or fine? It is Silicone free and meets or exceeds MVSS 116 DOT 4.
Thanks in advance
Jason


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (AZV6)*

No good for mk4 VWs and for newer audis. Something with the fluid damages seals in the clutch system. Symptoms can include a squeaky clutch pedal and f the fluid is left in too long it can ruin your slave cylinder. Some say tha the blue dye is the problem, and think that the typ200 is ok to use. Personally Id play it safe and use something else. Pentosin fluids are good if you can get them, and if you want a high temp fluid they have a racing fluid also. Motul RBF600 is another good high temp fluid choice. I used the motul in my gti when I was tracking it, I have pentosin in there now that has been relegated to DD duty.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (NOVAdub)*

I made the switch from ATE Superblue to ATE Type 200 (sans blue dye) after my clutch started squeaking and it solved the problem. I'd use the Motul stuff, but I'm cheap.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (IJM)*

Thanks I was a fraid of that, thank god it has only been in there a few months. I will blled it this weekend as I do have squeeky clutch but it has always been that way. I will just use pentosyn, I love their products, especially the oil. 
Thanks for the help.
Jason


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (AZV6)*

i've been using the ATE blue for over 2 years with track days/daily driving. Never had one single problem......


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (T-Boy)*

Yeah after more research and really I see that it would not cause any problems. I think the fact that people say the clutch pedal squeeks is most likely another issue.
I have used it for at least 6 months without issue. 
But just to be safe I am going back to OE. The boiling point differences are minimal IMO to really worry too much about it. wet boiling is a 50˙F difference. It seems like a lot but I doubt I reach those temps even in 100˙F. I ain't braking hard everytime I drive. 
I do not see any reason why ATE super blue would effect any part of the system. It is just like the gold but with the blue dye. Unless the dye is bad for the system then we have a problem. Maybe it will be OK for 2 years maybe 2 more after but then the MC seals may go bad. 
Anywho, No real ecidence that it is bad. OE stuff is just as inexpensive as ATE. 
jason


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (AZV6)*

Your car, your money. At a minimum Id switch it out for the ATE Typ200 fluid that doesnt have the dye.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (NOVAdub)*

Yup my car for sure. I am switching it for OE. Done.
I am looking for a good answer to ATE super blue evidence of ruining MC seals or slave cylinder pump? If a blue dye is that damaging to a system well that is too bad. 
Oh well. back to OE I go. Only $12 for two cans. No big deal!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (AZV6)*

The problem seems to be sporadic with the VWs. Go over to http://www.audiworld.com and search for ATE superblue and youll find plenty of complaints.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (NOVAdub)*

Yeah not much about it really, Some issues. I think I will be safe and go back to OEM then maybe ATE gold in 2 years.
Thanks
J


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (AZV6)*

for what its worth, I been running blue in my 2001 since 2001, I have never had a problem with abs, my slave, or my calipers and lines.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (jamesb)*

THANKS!
Yeah no problems here either. I thnk it is all a bunch of crapolla!
You really think ATE would make a fluid that would eat VW master cylinder seals and ABS? Maybe but I highly doubt it since they are one of OE manufacturers.
J


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: ATE Super Blue Racing Fluid< Whats the deaL? (AZV6)*

I heard VW/Audi has basic and high performance brake fluid but I dont know if thats true.


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

I switched because I was tired of getting everything stained in blue. Besides, Motul has better performance:
*product dry wet cost*
MOTUL RACING 600 593°F 420°F $15.00/16.9oz.
ATE SUPER BLUE 536°F 392°F $11.99/33.8oz


_Modified by Turbozo at 7:48 AM 3-7-2007_


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Turbozo)*

I still use blue even in the race car. why pay for 3 liters of blue or 200 (same temps just gold in color) for an extra 60 degrees. if your brake fluid are seeing that high of a temp your doing something very very wrong.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (jamesb)*

Exactly, that is why I am using OE. My jetta will never see these temps on the street even with 100˚F ambient temps.
J


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (AZV6)*

I recommend Castrol LMA as it's a good performance brake fluid at a reasonable price, available at most auto parts places. 
FWIW, the wet boiling point temp is what is important for street use as brake fluid other than silicone is hygroscopic meaning it absorbs moisture out of the air. Castrol LMA - as in Low Moisture Absorbent, absorbs less moisture and thus you don't corrode the hydraulic system and you don't need to worry about fluid boiling in the Rockies. YES at 14,000 ft. your brake fluid can easily boil on the descent if it has moisture in it...


----------



## wuzilla (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (raceware)*

I had the same clutch squeak problems as mentioned above when using ATE Blue. Went away when i switched to Motul. The bigger reason I hate the blue is that it dyes everything in the system - if you ever switch to a gold colored fluid (ie, swapping between ATE Blue and Gold) it never just magically changes to clear. Instead, it stays green for a couple bleeds/flushes. Just a pet-peeve of mine.
I'm going to try out GS610 before I go to the track this month. The company went kaput and we bought a bunch for dirt cheap. 14.95 a half liter vs ~$30 for motul. Temps seem about the same as motul; never hurts to try, right?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (wuzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wuzilla* »_
I'm going to try out GS610 before I go to the track this month. The company went kaput and we bought a bunch for dirt cheap. 14.95 a half liter vs ~$30 for motul. Temps seem about the same as motul; never hurts to try, right?








I paid $15 per half liter from some sycle shop in chantilly for the motul so it sounds like the same price.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*

I wont run motul cuz of the cost of it. I could care less about the blue die and the only reason I go back and forth from gold to blue is so I can tell when I did my annual flush of the system.


----------

